# And so it begins



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Just placed an order on ebay, well a multi order actually :lol: 11 items came to £76 inc delivery :thumb: Yes, I could just buy the new AF Illusion wax but this is way more fun & exciting! 

Done alot of reading & still more reading to come! I've been silly busy the last few weeks so I can hopefully get my 'mash up' samples sent out & start my new experiment. :thumb:

I think I will carry out the experiments at my house as I have a leccy hob 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hope it comes up trumps :thumb:

Good luck & enjoy!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Home brew?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Good luck and be careful.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

woops, yes Homebrew wax! 

I'll be very careful!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I've not read into it much. Is it dangerous?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

It can be dangerous if your mixing random chemicals!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

keep going Dawn


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

What item's did you buy want to have a go at this myself


----------

